# First Outback



## Stolenfates (Jun 11, 2009)

My wife and I just purchased our first Outback. 2008 29KBH. This is our first new travel trailer as we have been camping in either my parents 1965 Starcraft pop-up (hate waking up in the cold when it snows) and then an old beat up 15' travel trailer a friend gave us. We do a lot of hiking (and will be doing some 4-wheeling once we get some) and will be doing some snow shoeing this winter (also nice to have a home base when in norther MN snowboarding as well).

Now we need to upgrade trucks as my old 98' Silverado 1/2 ton probably isn't up to the task and I can't really use my company truck either.

Any thoughts on the 3/4 ton Suburbans? I've heard they are pretty mushy (we have 2 full sized dogs and are trying to have kids so not sure how well the dogs would do in the back of a pickup with a topper.

I'm also trying to figure out how to post pictures to use in a sig.

Anyway, nice to meet everyone.


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers, enjoy the site. I'm sure plenty soon will be able to suggest on your tow vehicle.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers! Glad you joined us. 
Happy Camping!


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

A big welcome to you! This site is one great resource for finding out things about your OB. We too traded up from a pop-up after @20 years (ours was a '76). Sure nice waking up warm, having hot water, and not worrying about taking the trailer down in the rain are just a few things I don't think I'll ever take for granted. I'm sure there's someone who can give you some solid advice about your TV. Again welcome.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Congratulations on your new Outback. We have just finished our firts trip in our 28KRS and I would echo what others will tell you on a TV. I have a Ford Expedition with teh 300hp 5.4L and though it pulled it well I would definitely look at a diesel for my next rig as I was only getting 8-9mpg doing 55mph. In addition ,y wheelbase was too short as when the wind blew I worked at it pretty hard and my arms were tired of fighying 100 miles in gusty winds. In summary dielsel and the correct wheelbase for your rig.


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

I tow my 29KBH with a Lincoln Mark LT(2006 F150). I just got back from a trip to Oklahoma from Denver. 8 or 9 hundred miles each way. I was able to average 60-65 MPH, but average 9.2 miles round trip. Wheel base felt fine. I had a steady wind through Kansas on the way out there. That really hurt MPGs, down to 8-8.5, but I never realy had to fight to keep it in the lane. Wheelbase was fine, but a diesel would have been nice to tow with. Going East, North, or south from Denver is no problem, even when loaded with the bikes. Now, going west into the mountains, thats a slow drive....Save yourself the headache, get that 3/4 ton with a diesel.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I think you're on the right track with the 3/4 ton route! For a new SUV, a suburban is your only choice there. Hopefully the owners will chime in shortly. However, other than missing a Diesel, people seem to be happy with them.
 








BTW, that's quite an upgrade you made on trailers! Congrats, and welcome to the group!!!


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Welcome!! Enjoy that new Outback!! We tow with a Suburban and kids--no dogs, though. I have to say I love the 'burb--everyone has their "space" and it's very comfortable for the family when going a few thousand miles. A big cooler behind the seat keeps beverages, lunches, and snacks cold, and now that the kids are older, there will be room for friends, too. DH has been talking about a supercrew pickup, but I'm hoping that the economy will keep that at bay for awhile.







As to power, I'll let others talk about that--but from a comfort with kids standpoint, I love the Suburban. Have fun! You're going to love that trailer!


----------



## Stolenfates (Jun 11, 2009)

Juan said:


> I tow my 29KBH with a Lincoln Mark LT(2006 F150). I just got back from a trip to Oklahoma from Denver. 8 or 9 hundred miles each way.  I was able to average 60-65 MPH, but average 9.2 miles round trip. Wheel base felt fine. I had a steady wind through Kansas on the way out there. That really hurt MPGs, down to 8-8.5, but I never realy had to fight to keep it in the lane. Wheelbase was fine, but a diesel would have been nice to tow with. Going East, North, or south from Denver is no problem, even when loaded with the bikes. Now, going west into the mountains, thats a slow drive....Save yourself the headache, get that 3/4 ton with a diesel.


I also have a '98 Silverado K1500 sitting in the drive way right now. She's got 220,000 miles though and the stearing is getting pretty loose and she doesn't like going into reverse when the temps drop down below freezing. She has the 350cid engine though so has decent torque so long as I'm not trying to drive through the Rockies or anything so I'm thinking of replacing the ball joints and tie rod ends as a patch till next year when we have more money. It should get me through for now.... I hope....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome and Congrats!!!

I would say the Sub will do the job just fine for You!! That being said If you don't need the seat space, get a 3/4 ton crew so you can get a diesel and you will be happier over the long run with the longer wheel base and added torque...........IMHO

Clarke


----------



## Stolenfates (Jun 11, 2009)

clarkely said:


> Welcome and Congrats!!!
> 
> I would say the Sub will do the job just fine for You!! That being said If you don't need the seat space, get a 3/4 ton crew so you can get a diesel and you will be happier over the long run with the longer wheel base and added torque...........IMHO
> 
> Clarke


Well now my wife wants me to get a rig to put two 4-wheelers on the back of a truck. Couple that with pulling the trailer and it looks like I'm going to have to get a dually due to the payload.

The madness begins...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME AND CONGRATS !!!

Enjoy, stay in touch. Crew Cab, Dually, Diesel......not a bad way to go.....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers!

Ah yes, the madness...we searched for a long time before we finally found our 3/4...you won't regret it!!

Good luck in your search.

Rick


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the best site on the internet!!

Congrats on the new Outback!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Stolenfates said:


> Welcome and Congrats!!!
> 
> I would say the Sub will do the job just fine for You!! That being said If you don't need the seat space, get a 3/4 ton crew so you can get a diesel and you will be happier over the long run with the longer wheel base and added torque...........IMHO
> 
> Clarke


Well now my wife wants me to get a rig to put two 4-wheelers on the back of a truck. Couple that with pulling the trailer and it looks like I'm going to have to get a dually due to the payload.

The madness begins...
[/quote]

That's what I am Talking about!!!







I keep telling the wife if we go pick up, i am getting a 1 Ton...........that way we can fill the bed with toys!!


----------

